# Welches FELT ???



## Gotrek (16. Juli 2005)

Ich habe mal ne Frage..... ich will anfangen BMX zu fahren und da wollte ich euch fragen welches bike besser ist das Felt Heretic oder das FELT Ethic ????


----------



## derFisch (16. Juli 2005)

Sind beide nix. Was fürn Preislimit haste dir denn gesetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (16. Juli 2005)

Welches Felt?




KEINS


----------



## UrbanJumper (16. Juli 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> Welches Felt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du Idiot, genau das selbe wollte ich auch antworten..1 zu 1


----------



## Gotrek (16. Juli 2005)

Ja so 279 welches ist denn für nen anfänger zu empfehlen ????


----------



## derFisch (16. Juli 2005)

Spar nochmal 100 und kauf dir dann ein Wtp Addict. Das ist in der Preisklasse tatsächlich das beste.


----------



## Flatpro (16. Juli 2005)

UrbanJumper schrieb:
			
		

> du Idiot, genau das selbe wollte ich auch antworten..1 zu 1


haha, bist halt zu langsam


----------



## Voxom (17. Juli 2005)

Ich hab ein Felt Voxom und es ist ganz gut is aber limitiert!


----------



## -Biohazard- (17. Juli 2005)

ich verkaufe ein wtp addict in braun es ist in einem top zustand ( wurde vileciht ne woche aktiv gefahren)  nur der lack ist an eine winzigen stelle vom bremszug ein kleines bischen matt  wenn du interesse hast oder generell jemand hier einfach melden


----------



## Hertener (18. Juli 2005)

Das Ethic hat ein Unterrohr aus CrMo und eine 3-teilige Kurbel. Also, wenn ein FELT, dann das Ethic.


----------



## Hund (18. Juli 2005)

UrbanJumper schrieb:
			
		

> du Idiot, genau das selbe wollte ich auch antworten..1 zu 1



und ich auch mus der immer schneller sen?? das nerft langsam     

also kauf dir ein fussball und ge ball spielen     

und ein felt das biligste zum posen   

mfg
hund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimbim (18. Juli 2005)

*FELT FÄLLT AUSEINANDER*


----------



## ZoMa (18. Juli 2005)

Voxom schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab ein Felt Voxom und es ist ganz gut is aber limitiert!



Seit wann ist Schrott limitiert?


----------

